# Pakistan by OmI92



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Minar e Pakistan, Lahore.


















Badshahi Masjid, Lahore.


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Canal road, Lahore.


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Nice pics !


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Kalmah Chowk Flyover, Lahore.


















Gulberg Main Boulevard, Lahore.


















Liberty Market, Lahore.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

We don't see pictures from Pakistan passing here very often. So this is very interesting. Keep the coming!
I expected more chaotic city scenes. Doesn't look that bad in Lahore.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed very nice photos from Pakistan


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Beautiful place please post more!


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Benonie said:


> We don't see pictures from Pakistan passing here very often. So this is very interesting. Keep the coming!
> I expected more chaotic city scenes. Doesn't look that bad in Lahore.


Actually the chaotic scenes can only be seen in old areas. Rest of the city which is mostly newly built is well planned, green and beautiful. BTW thnx 4 liking ... )


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

HKG said:


> Beautiful place please post more!


Will upload more whenever i'll get a chance. Thnx


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mall road, Lahore.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice photos of Lahore.


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Main Boulevard Gulberg, Lahore.


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Main Boulevard Garden Town, Lahore.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice images from Pakistan...thanks for sharing.


----------



## Godius (Aug 31, 2011)

Nice thread, now we finally have some pictures to compare Pakistani cities with Indian cities.


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

A corridor inside Badshahi Masjid, Lahore.


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad (Oct 4, 2008)

Nice pics...


Keep them coming!


----------



## Flanders20 (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

^^
Whats this ? not showing to me.


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Where is Karachi??


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Liberty Square, Lahore.


010320132031 by OmI92, on Flickr


010320132034 by OmI92, on Flickr


010320132038 by OmI92, on Flickr


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Main Boulevard Gulberg, Lahore.


010320132093 by OmI92, on Flickr


010320132104 by OmI92, on Flickr


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Liberty Market, Lahore.


010320132044 by OmI92, on Flickr


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Main Boulevard Gulberg, Lahore.

Those two buildings are Tricon Corporate Center and Siddiq Trade Center


010320132107 by OmI92, on Flickr


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Pakistan is beautiful.


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Parking lot of Allama Iqbal International Airport, Lahore.


72936321 by OmI92, on Flickr


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

Oml92

Please fix your links most of the images are not appearing in case you didn't notice.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Man, Lahore looking as beautiful as always! Great pics Omi! kay:


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

UmarPK said:


> Oml92
> 
> Please fix your links most of the images are not appearing in case you didn't notice.


Done 



Intoxication said:


> Man, Lahore looking as beautiful as always! Great pics Omi! kay:


Thanks


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Most of the old pics in this thread are not visible because of the bandwith issue. I'll fix them soon.


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks for this really nice thread, it's nice to see pictures of places we don't see that often, and I must say, Lahore looks nice!

(by the way it looks like you have the same problem with some of your pics photobucket as I do right now, it says that they are having some problems which they are solving right now on photobicket)


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

State Bank of Pakistan - Lahore Office


040320132178 by OmI92, on Flickr


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Lahore Wildlife Park


240220131818 by OmI92, on Flickr

Birds Aviary


240220131817 by OmI92, on Flickr

Lion's Safari


240220131801 by OmI92, on Flickr


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Shahrah e Faisal, Karachi.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Thank you for the pictures. Very nice.


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Nasir Bagh and Metro bus flyover


110420133018 by OmI92, on Flickr


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Lawrence Garden*

Picture taken from hill. PIA Head Office, WAPDA House and Avari Hotel in this pic.


DSC_5868 by OmI92, on Flickr

Aiwan-e-Iqbal, Lahore Stock Exchange and PTCL Exchange Office in this pic.


DSC_5867 by OmI92, on Flickr

Pathway in the garden


DSC_5856 by OmI92, on Flickr


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Lahore Ring road


300420133200 by OmI92, on Flickr


300420133201 by OmI92, on Flickr


300420133207 by OmI92, on Flickr


300420133203 by OmI92, on Flickr


----------



## NorthWestern (Dec 1, 2008)

Thank you OmI92 for this beautiful thread


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Ferozepur road, Lahore.


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mountains surrounding Khewra city


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Badshahi masjid (left), Tomb of Ranjit Singh (right) .................. Lahore


----------



## mb92 (Sep 13, 2012)

Wonderful pictures. :applause:


----------



## Mr Javed (Sep 11, 2012)

Excellent Pics!!! Thanks for sharing also pics from Karachi, Islamabad & other Pakistani cities...required

Thanks


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed very nice updates from Pakistan :cheers:


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

Awesome thread omi! I never knew about it. You are doing a wonderful job! :applause: 

BTW some latest night pics of Khayaban-e-Jinnah, Johar town Main boulevard and ferozpur road will look nice in this thread


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad (Oct 4, 2008)

Great going Omi...kay:


----------



## Savori_Paki (Apr 3, 2013)

Wonderful job...


----------



## A-TOWN BOY (Jan 6, 2009)

great thread omi. keep it up! :cheers:


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

@ Saqib bro, I think this thread is only for pictures taken by OMI since its in the Urban Showcase forum. Kindly delete your pics. Thanks.


----------



## pak star (Jun 12, 2012)

Wow very nice, love your pics. Great work by OMI. Thanks for sharing, waiting for more dear bro.


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks all of you!


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Canal road, Lahore


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

OmI92 said:


> Badshahi Masjid, Lahore.
> 
> 
> 260420133150 by OmI92, on Flickr
> ...



Great place! I really love the Mughal architecture.

I hope in the near future to visit the beautiful city of Lahore.


----------



## DenmarkBall (Dec 8, 2014)

Wow, theres a lot of trees. Honestly, i thought that most of Pakistan lands were dessert, like Afghanistan. Very interesting sites. Nice thread BTW


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Rawal road, Islamabad











Rawal dam


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice picturs of this rarely seen country! The big cities in Pakistan looks much more clean and modern then expected.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really very nice updates from Pakistan


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

M-2 motorway while passing through Salt Range in Punjab


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Gulberg, Lahore


----------

